
Google Brain's Quoc Le explains 'deep learning' in a minute - jonbaer
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-35888482
======
davydka
I didn't see too much of an explanation on deep learning. It was more of just
Quoc introducing himself.

------
nikolay
No, this video doesn't explain deep learning in a minute.

------
mixedCase
Government funded website and HTML5 video is too much technology for their
budget?

